# Strength shop wrist wraps



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone who competes wears the strength shop own brand wrist wraps. Want some but don't know if they'll be acceptable


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Worth a bump


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I have some of these https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/wrist-wraps/thor-wrist-wraps.html

Spot on imo...


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Mingster said:


> I have some of these https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/wrist-wraps/thor-wrist-wraps.html
> 
> Spot on imo...


Cheers

Yeah took your recommendation on the thor knee sleeves, which are top notch.

These could be the ones then.

How stiff are these wrist wraps?

Not sure I really need the cast iron stiffness at my level! (Benching 90k 5x5)


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

Ive got the Thor wrist wraps.

got them for my OHP but use them on most exercises.

Love using them but find them a tad tight at times but then they are suposed to be from what ive alwasy gathered. but yes bang on the money and would get the rest!


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

What sport and fed do you plan to compete in?

if its GBPF powerlifting then strength shop gears not approved so you can't use it

plus their stuff tends to have a habit of falling apart quickly

I use Titan THP's for benching and Titan titanium's for squatting

If you don't like a really stiff wrap then go for the Titan titanium's


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Gbpf. Gonna get some thor stuff. Two types though so will weigh it up


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Prince Adam said:


> Cheers
> 
> Yeah took your recommendation on the thor knee sleeves, which are top notch.
> 
> ...


They are the middle of the road wraps. The Hercules wraps are softer, the Zeus wraps are stiffer.

As Harry says they are prohibited in certain comps. The knee wraps, for example are classed as double ply. I prefer to lift raw and only use them for some training sessions. I have had this range for a long, long time and none of them have shown any signs of falling to bits.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> Gbpf. Gonna get some thor stuff. Two types though so will weigh it up


Do not get strength shop wraps, you wont be allowed to use them in GBPF

the only brands allowed are Titan, Inzer and Metal


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Harry Sacks said:


> Do not get strength shop wraps, you wont be allowed to use them in GBPF
> 
> the only brands allowed are Titan, Inzer and Metal


Yeah sorted. Gonna get Titan ones. Do you have any experience with the two types they offer at strength shop?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

yes mate

i use both

Titaniums for squatting and THP's for benching

Titaniums are a bit softer, THP's are very stiff


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Harry Sacks said:


> yes mate
> 
> i use both
> 
> ...


Probably better with titaniums then. My wrists are very skinny and thps will prob break them. Haha


----------

